# Does anyone have any experience with a flat top griddle



## HereWeGoAgain (May 16, 2017)

I've been curious about using a griddle for quite some time and found this...

  Seriously considering the stainless model.


----------



## deannalw (May 16, 2017)

Cooking? Me?
LOLOLOL!
The best one can say about my cooking is I ain't killed anyone yet.
Bu t I know how to use all the machinery in our workshop and can usually repair my own car
It's a trade off!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 16, 2017)

deannalw said:


> Cooking? Me?
> LOLOLOL!
> The best one can say about my cooking is I ain't killed anyone yet.
> Bu t I know how to use all the machinery in our workshop and can usually repair my own car
> It's a trade off!



 Come on man!!!
I made flight hardware for the shuttle program and helped build the F-22 prototype yet I can still cook!!!


----------



## depotoo (May 16, 2017)

I love mine.  It is cast iron and can be used in the house or on the grill.  Love, love making breakfast on the grill with it.  Covers about  a third of the grill.





HereWeGoAgain said:


> I've been curious about using a griddle for quite some time and found this...
> 
> Seriously considering the stainless model.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 16, 2017)

depotoo said:


> I love mine.  It is cast iron and can be used in the house or on the grill.  Love, love making breakfast on the grill with it.  Covers about  a third of the grill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  I've got a small griddle that fits on my Fire Magic but found it lacking.
   The idea of having a 36x20 cooking surface sounds badass!


----------



## deannalw (May 16, 2017)

[QLOL="HereWeGoAgain, post: 17272726, member: 27168"]





deannalw said:


> Cooking? Me?
> LOLOLOL!
> The best one can say about my cooking is I ain't killed anyone yet.
> Bu t I know how to use all the machinery in our workshop and can usually repair my own car
> It's a trade off!



 Come on man!!!
I made flight hardware for the shuttle program and helped build the F-22 prototype yet I can still cook!!![/QUOTE]

Well I do cook but no one is happy about it. Except for my lasagna. That shit is deluxe yummy.
How interesting what you've done!


----------



## RodISHI (May 16, 2017)

I like the cast personally. Stainless it depends on if it is a good grade or not.Some stainless ware is better than the rest.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 16, 2017)

Making cheese steaks would be glorious!!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 16, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> I like the cast personally. Stainless it depends on if it is a good grade or not.Some stainless ware is better than the rest.



    The griddle itself is cold rolled steel.
Personally I dont care for stainless cookware.


----------



## depotoo (May 16, 2017)

Yummmm





HereWeGoAgain said:


> Making cheese steaks would be glorious!!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 16, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> I like the cast personally. Stainless it depends on if it is a good grade or not.Some stainless ware is better than the rest.



  As far as basic pans go I prefer De Buyer.
They take a seasoning very well.
    And I've found a brief sandblasting before seasoning to be really beneficial.


----------



## depotoo (May 16, 2017)

I've spent bundles trying to find one I liked.  Went with a cast iron skillet.  I am partial, what can I say.  Think it dates back to my grandmothers and how great everything tasted from hers.





HereWeGoAgain said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > I like the cast personally. Stainless it depends on if it is a good grade or not.Some stainless ware is better than the rest.
> ...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 16, 2017)

These De Buyers were silver when I started.....





  The seasoning process with polymerized oils took about 36 hours.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 16, 2017)

depotoo said:


> I've spent bundles trying to find one I liked.  Went with a cast iron skillet.  I am partial, what can I say.  Think it dates back to my grandmothers and how great everything tasted from hers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   Dont get me wrong,I use the shit out of cast iron cookware but there are times when you need to control temps quickly.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 16, 2017)

depotoo said:


> I've spent bundles trying to find one I liked.  Went with a cast iron skillet.  I am partial, what can I say.  Think it dates back to my grandmothers and how great everything tasted from hers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  It's all about seasoning the pan properly whether it be cast or iron.


----------



## depotoo (May 16, 2017)

That I agree.  Lol I have to be quick. Though I have learned to turn down before I need lower heat or remove from the heat.   Not quick enough a few times, though.  


HereWeGoAgain said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > I've spent bundles trying to find one I liked.  Went with a cast iron skillet.  I am partial, what can I say.  Think it dates back to my grandmothers and how great everything tasted from hers.
> ...


----------



## depotoo (May 16, 2017)

I've only had one other that I have ever seasoned and it still wasn't the same, though I probably did it wrong.





HereWeGoAgain said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > I've spent bundles trying to find one I liked.  Went with a cast iron skillet.  I am partial, what can I say.  Think it dates back to my grandmothers and how great everything tasted from hers.
> ...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 16, 2017)

depotoo said:


> I've only had one other that I have ever seasoned and it still wasn't the same, though I probably did it wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Seasoning pans is really pretty easy,It just takes patience.
Lay out the thinnest layer of oil you can and repeatedly heat to the smoking point.....repeat over and over.
   The key is repeated VERY thin applications of oil.


----------



## RodISHI (May 16, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> These De Buyers were silver when I started.....
> View attachment 127003
> 
> The seasoning process with polymerized oils took about 36 hours.


I have some of those original water-less lifetime pans. No seasoning required in the one I use for eggs. Plus both the heavy and the light cast. We had  Grizzly oven with the big griddle on one side. I loved that thing as I cooked for everyone most mornings before we all got started for the day.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 16, 2017)

depotoo said:


> I've spent bundles trying to find one I liked.  Went with a cast iron skillet.  I am partial, what can I say.  Think it dates back to my grandmothers and how great everything tasted from hers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  The majority of my Cast Iron is Le Creuset which cooks fantastically!!!
   Although expensive it does live up to it's reputation.

The large roaster at $425 may be expensive but it turns out chicken like you wouldnt believe


----------



## RodISHI (May 16, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > I've spent bundles trying to find one I liked.  Went with a cast iron skillet.  I am partial, what can I say.  Think it dates back to my grandmothers and how great everything tasted from hers.
> ...


Mine are old hand me downs and nifty garage sale finds from thirty plus years ago.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 16, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...



     Finding great cookware in a sidewalk sale kicks ass!!!!!
I just dont have the patience.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 16, 2017)

Come on man!!!!! 
Surely there's an ex fry cook who can tell me how to use this thing!!!!


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 16, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Come on man!!!!!
> Surely there's an ex fry cook who can tell me how to use this thing!!!!


been years and years since i worked with one 

40 years


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 16, 2017)

jon_berzerk said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Come on man!!!!!
> ...



  But you surely have more insight than I do!!!
Just looking for some tips.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (May 16, 2017)

ooooo, I want one too. I don't have experience with one though.

I'm not sure I understand what you're wanting to know about using it????


----------



## IsaacNewton (May 16, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I've been curious about using a griddle for quite some time and found this...
> 
> Seriously considering the stainless model.



It's a flat piece of metal with fire under it, and the top gets hot. I think that is about it. Throw stuff on there and cook it, if it burns you left it on too long, if it tastes like raw chicken you didn't leave it on their long enough.

It's great for making pancakes! Now I want some pancakes!


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 17, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



get it really hot before you start 

keep it clean and oiled up 

you can cook up anything on it 

i mostly did burgers on it


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 17, 2017)

JustAnotherNut said:


> ooooo, I want one too. I don't have experience with one though.
> 
> I'm not sure I understand what you're wanting to know about using it????



  Having never cooked on one I figured we might have an ex line cook I could ask for tips.


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 17, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > ooooo, I want one too. I don't have experience with one though.
> ...



i will ask the mrs she runs the kitchen for a hospital 

they have one


----------



## Moonglow (May 17, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I've been curious about using a griddle for quite some time and found this...
> 
> Seriously considering the stainless model.


Keep them clean and oiled, like cast iron skillets..I was a line cook at Denny's in early 1980..


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 17, 2017)




----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 17, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > I've been curious about using a griddle for quite some time and found this...
> ...



  I know that part.
Just checking to see if there are any tips or tricks on it's use.
  Going to have to get some of those covers for melting cheese and to cover stuff for faster cooking for sure.


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 17, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




thanks 

now i am shopping around for a small one for the rv


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 17, 2017)

jon_berzerk said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...




     I think the table top on is to small.
  The 28 would still be usable and the legs fold up.


----------



## Moonglow (May 17, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


I always enjoyed a bacon press so the bacon wouldn't curl while cooking..


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 17, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



the 17 inch would fit nicely out camping looks like it can do four steaks at once 

we also have a larger electric griddle that folds in half 

between the two we can make some good 

roughing it chow 

--LOL


----------



## Moonglow (May 17, 2017)

jon_berzerk said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


I grew up using a Coleman camp stove, still have one, though around here in the woods you don't need one..


----------



## RodISHI (May 17, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Lightly oil it, wipe it off with paper towels, heat up, let cool, clean off with dry paper towel. Repeat that a few times to get the machine oil out of it and then start using it. Did you get a charcoal bar (not sure exactly what they are called but pick one up at a restaurant supply house) to clean it up?


----------



## Moonglow (May 17, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


I have used ice on the grill to clean it after use also..


----------



## RodISHI (May 17, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


That would work also. It will all depend on cooking style as each has their own way.


----------



## OldLady (May 17, 2017)

depotoo said:


> I've spent bundles trying to find one I liked.  Went with a cast iron skillet.  I am partial, what can I say.  Think it dates back to my grandmothers and how great everything tasted from hers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's because cast iron absorbs the heat and distributes it more evenly all over the pan than any other metal can.   If you're using it on a stove or gas grill, it will still have some unevenness, though, I've found.


----------



## RodISHI (May 17, 2017)

OldLady said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > I've spent bundles trying to find one I liked.  Went with a cast iron skillet.  I am partial, what can I say.  Think it dates back to my grandmothers and how great everything tasted from hers.
> ...


The thicker the metal generally the more evenly the heat will disperse. The old copper bottoms or copper in the bottoms of the older pans also distribute heat more evenly. Cast distributes the heat overall better. That is why cast iron skillets are the best for cooking things like the Pineapple upside down cakes.


----------



## depotoo (May 17, 2017)

Yep, one of my favorites my grandmother made it hers!  I had honestly forgotten that is what she used.   I need to try one in mine now.





RodISHI said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 17, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



  Griddle brick.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (May 17, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > ooooo, I want one too. I don't have experience with one though.
> ...



You telling me to butt out because I'm not a line cook???  Well, tough titties to you too, so there. 

Anyway, I was going to say previous was that to look at it as if it's just a frypan on the stove only bigger & without the edges to confine the food and do as you would in a regular frypan but make adjustments as needed.
Look under the unit or griddle top to determine the layout of how the heat is distributed from the knob(s).....does it go in circles? in a square or rectangle? I'm guessing this is a propane unit so it's fed by direct fire (not a heating element with electric). Does it have temperature control? Or just on & off?

Where the heat source is, is always hotter & I would guess somewhere in the middle, depending on how many heat sources available.  That is for fast & hot,  and  nearer the edge is cooler for slower cooking or keeping food warm or melting cheese.  If you're doing thick burgers or steaks, first put them in directly over the heat to sear them both sides...then set them off to  the side in a cooler area & cover, to cook them inside while cooking something else.
No slow roast or long term cooking allowed.......usually what can be cooked in less than 15-30 minutes.

As for care & maintenance......just like your frypans & cast iron........never use soap, scrap any stuckies & keep it well oiled.

Sooooo, when's the party at your house???


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 17, 2017)

JustAnotherNut said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


 
While it is like a giant fry pan in a way,this giant fry pan has 4 temp zones that are adjustable.
   I like the idea of being able to cook everything at once so it all comes out hot which is sometimes problematic on the stove top.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (May 17, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



So if it has 4 temp zones, then it is similar to any stove top with separate burners.....except the heat does radiate thru the whole top......yes???


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 17, 2017)

JustAnotherNut said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



 It's about area to work with.
Lets see you make six pancakes,a half a dozen eggs,a lb. of bacon and Texas toast in one pan.
    Normally I'd have to take out my electric griddle,my electric skillet and the square aluminum flat to make the toast,and I'd have to make multiple batches,which of course means the first ones get cold..
  Add the fact that the bacon is now sitting on the side getting cold unless I fire up the oven and it leads to a major pain in the ass. 

    And at the end of breakfast I have one pan to clean instead of three pans and a bake tray.

    The idea that I'll have enough room to turn out everything at once with little clean up appeals to me.


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 17, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



you can fry up all kinds of things all at once on a big one


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 17, 2017)

jon_berzerk said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



  Ordered this little gem today.....
36x20 = 720 inches of cooking space.


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 17, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




i think you will love it 

keep it clean and well oiled


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 17, 2017)

jon_berzerk said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



  I'm a fanatic about my steel and cast iron cookware,this wont be any different.
   Although it's going to be an extra challenge since it'll be on the back porch and Houston is known for its humidity.
   I'll be seasoning the top as well as the sides and bottom.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (May 17, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Yes, I understand all that. My comment was for comparison......that you'd have the whole stove top area to cook on but without separate pans. The 4 temp zones would be similar to the burners, but the heat from them would radiate out, thereby heating the whole surface & some areas are hotter than others but you use all of it.

The unit you ordered looks like a great choice for what you want it for


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 17, 2017)

JustAnotherNut said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



   Thermal transfer only goes so far. 
The zones should be easily manageable as long as you dont put the hot zone right next to the the cool.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (May 17, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



I still want one.....and would have a blast just experimenting with it to find out all the idiosyncrasies of it. My best learning tool....trial & error.

You do know I fully expect you to post a video of you cooking a meal on it within say a week of getting it???


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 17, 2017)

JustAnotherNut said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



   I absolutely look forward to making it work.
I'm a big fan of testing different cooking methods. My favorite at the moment is Sous Vide. 
    Come Tuesday I figure griddle cooking will occupy my time for awhile.


----------

